

Gabriel (yegg) will be on TWiT tonight @5pm EST talking about DuckDuckGo - covercash
http://twitter.com/yegg/status/21409428085

======
epi0Bauqu
I honestly don't know if/how the show (<http://www.twit.tv/natn>) takes
questions, but the hosts are @ambermac & @sarahlane, so that might be a place
to start. Also, I can take any here as well :)

~~~
runevault
Wait, is Sarah Lane taking over cohosting the show from Leo? I knew she did
last week but I thought that was just while he was off taking his daughter to
college (haven't listened to the ep, and only occasionally check out NatN).

------
jsz0
Does DDG have a search by date/range option? This is one thing that keeps me
going back to Google. If it's there I can't find it.

------
epi0Bauqu
The show has started, but I'm not on yet. It looks like they can see the IRC
chat feed and that they respond to it.

~~~
mikeknoop
... and you're on now!

~~~
epi0Bauqu
And now it's over :)

------
evansolomon
Here's a clip of Gabriel's portion on Justin.tv
<http://www.justin.tv/evansolomon/b/268557010>

------
drewtown
It was a good interview with him. I just wish they would have asked more
substantive questions about his project. I guess it is a tech show and was
very short.

------
docgnome
Is this available recorded somewhere for those of us who missed it?

~~~
KC8ZKF
It will eventually show up at <http://www.twit.tv/natn>

------
adamtj
There is no EST. There is only EDT.

